# Who's tried plum silky?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I was going to try a few threads to help some of the newer owners (me included) that have not yet gone through all the shampoos/conditioners..


If you have tried please tell the following.:bathbaby:

Which products?

What type(s) of coat on your Hav?


Did you like the results?

Why/why not?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that Plum silky is what my old groomer used to use on my guys before I started doing them myself. I LOVED the smell of them, but I have had a hard time finding it locally. Where can I purchase this??
Thanks.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe online (google), or do a search in the forums and contact someone else who uses it?
did you only like it for the smell?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well they came home from the groomers perfectly clean and soft, so I know it works properly - it was just the smell that I loved!!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so what types of coats r ur dogs, and did it help keep them clean longer u think? did it help with keeping the mats at bay or help with the comb/brush out?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Two of mine have a nice wavycoat, and although that wonderful smell did not last after the first week or so, they did stay clean. My one girl has a very very curly white/cream coat and I use "blonde expressions" on her. I love it and it whitens her coat a lot!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use PlumSilky and QuickerSlicker. I also use their remoisturizing conditioner. Love it, love it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I alternate between Plum Silky and Pure Paws Reconstructive for the main body shampoo, and Spa/Tropiclean Facial No-Tears for his face. Then Coat Handler's Conditioner follows.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I use Plum Silky Shampoo and Aloe Remoistrurizer. I love both the products. 

Benji has fine, silky coat and Lizzie has soft cottony coat. The products work great for both coat textures. I love the fragrance too. On Benji' coat the fragrance lasts longer than on Lizzie's.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am game.............let me see if Dexter has any money left in the bank!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have always used Coat Handler afterwards. do you guys still use that after the plum silky even though it is considered a shampoo & conditioner??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I used the plum silky with the coat handlers conditioner and I loved the way my boys looked and felt...and a little plum silky goes a very long way! you can really dilute it and get good cleaning, plus scent...BUT! it made both my boys itch more, not sure if it was the plum silky or the coat handlers...we went back to IOD #10 shampoo, with #51 conditioner... once in a while we use the IOD gloss shampoo and masque. but they also seem itchier with that.

Oh I also love pantene blonde expressions for Jasper my "blonde" dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hehe - Missy, isnt that Blonde expression the best for the white dogs???
Interesting about the itchies. My guys seem ok with the coat handler, so I guess once I try the plum silky I will see if they itch. Thanks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I am sad that they no longer make the specific blonde formula's, The one that worked the best on Jas was "platinum to sand dune" I also like the pantene smooth line for Cash who has a very dense cottony coat. But nothing keeps them clean longest than IOD....sad cause it is so expensive and I don't like the smell as much as the others. 

Also, you need to switch it out from time to time...all of them stop working as well after a while.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Also, you need to switch it out from time to time...all of them stop working as well after a while.


I agree with that. I tried the IOD samples and was happy so I ordered up the larger sizes. I just put them in the bath, so will be using them next time. I got the No. 12 and No. 51. I use the Spablueberry facial in between baths too! It's nice to get rid of salmon oil 'stash and general funk.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Missy said:


> I also like the pantene smooth line for Cash who has a very dense cottony coat. .


Does the smooth have Dimethicone, or other cone silicone?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Missy said:


> I.BUT! it made both my boys itch more, not sure if it was the plum silky or the coat handlers... but they also seem itchier with that.
> 
> .


Harry never itched with coat handler, and he does have itchy issues, maybe the fragrances they use in the products?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Does it help with the frizzies-poofiness on the cotton?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

The pantene smooth, and blonde is good on frizz and poof. The IOD gloss shampoo and masque is awesmome on a cottony coat (Cash)


----------

